# Coyote Hunt Thread 2019



## chase870

Same as 2018.
# of hunters 
type of weapon
location and terrain
call type
weather and time
# heard 
# seen
#killed
Picture


----------



## chase870

21 January 2019
2 Hunters
AR's with Thermal
Morgan County cut cotton fields
FoxPro howls and Grey Fox in distress
Cold very light wind and bright full moon
1 group heard
1 seen
0 killed
First track of land 3 sets one group heard call died on last set. We decided to go to another track and shoot pigs eased out on a food plot and saw no pigs. I decided to use a manual call "baby cottontail" and had one pop out on the edge of the food plot couldn't get a shot


----------



## chase870

1/6/19
 2 hunters 1 P.M.
12Ga. 3 1/2 inch #4 buck 54 pellets
 Islands off inner coastal waterway south Texas 15 miles from Mexico
 High 50's low 60's with strong wind
 FoxPro nutty nut hatch call
 1 called in
 1 killed

 I've duck hunted in this area for several years with some friends of mine. It's always been a good trip and plenty of birds to kill. The amount of birds on these islands is pretty cool Pink Flamingo's Pelicans and almost every shore bird known to man. The sheer number of yote tracks has always had us considering hunting them. This year one of the guys brought a call, and I picked up a box of #4 Buck. While our buddies were cooking lunch, we walked around the island a ways and set up on bluff overlooking  a mud flat . I'd say we were about 12 feet or so above the flat. No more than 15 min into the calling she ran right down the flat to the call. She almost got by me and I hit her in the back end before I could shoot her again my Lab Birdie was on her. Luck was on my side and I was able to call my dog off her far enough to let my buddy shoot her again. It's always a rush to call one in but this took the cake, broad daylight, unfamiliar area, my dog attacking a crippled yote., and it all working out just right

*Attachments*



 
IMG_2494.jpg 
82.9 KB             Views: 1


----------



## Yotedawg

1/21/19
2 Hunters
6mm Creedmoors  with NV and Thermal
40* wind out of north
Grady county pastures
Foxpro Eastern Cottontail, Foxpro, MFK vocals
2 seen
0 killed
Hunted a cattle company property that has lost some calves and calving cows to coyotes. At second set we set up in a pasture with cows laying down. I put the caller out and all the cows stood up. Walked back to our tripod setups and started calling with some eastern cottontail. Immediately down on the woods line a coyote breaks cover. At the same time the whole heard of cows comes over to check out my CS24C Foxpro caller. They actually get between my caller and the coyote. As I watched with my thermal they got danger close to my caller and I had to run retrieve it before it got trampled. The cows ran off and so did the coyote. Second set we put our backs to a lot yard and called across another pasture. Dadgum if a dawg did not come up through the barns in the lot yard and backdoor us. We have had the worse luck. Out of 7 dawgs called up since January 2nd, we have only killed 2.


----------



## Yotedawg

1/24/19
2 Hunters
6mm Creedmoors with thermal and NV
East Grady County fields
42* Calm
FoxPro and mfk vocals, rabbit distress
2 called in
2 killed

After a dead first set we went across the road to another field. Upon entering we scanned the field and a coyote was already in the field. He made us and eased over to the woods and disappeared. We continued through that field to another field and walked about 400 yards down a fencerow and set up. FoxPro Eastern Cottontail had a female charging hard after 15 seconds. She came in to around 30 yards and I took her with my thermal and 6mm creedmoor. We trekked back the 400 yards and scanned the first field and that coyote or another had come back out into the field. Eastern cottontail was played again and brought the male to about 100 yards and Mark killed him with his 4k and 6mm creedmoor.


----------



## 1982ace

1/25/19
2 hunters 
One shooting and one scanning 
Ar with thermal 
Cook and brooks county fields
Killed 2 yotes on 3 sets
First set for about 45 minutes with no action. Over to next spot just down the road and howled and young male snuck in at 50 yds. Final set a group of yotes were sounding off to squeaking from the truck. Went down and turned around and parked. Set up on bottom of field and scared that group off. Few minutes later heard some more and one male broke off from pack answering female howl.


----------



## chase870

1/28/2019
2 Hunters AR's with thermal
Barrow county pastures with cows and without
light wind 50's
Primos Alpha Dog call howl's and vole squeaks
zero heard
2 seen
0 killed
had 2 come in on the second set partner missed I never saw them the last 2 sets were uneventfull with the exception that a skunk ran over my hunting partner. He is now called "Skunk Face"


----------



## Yotedawg

1/28/19
2 Hunters
6mm Creedmoors with thermal and night and NV
Thomas county food plot
Mfk howls, Tony Tebbe border wars
1 seen
0 killed

Trying to help a guy with coyotes on his game camera. We set up on his food plot and opened with some howls. Got an immediate response. Switched to Tony Tebbe border wars and after a minute or two we had a coyote show up at the edge of the food plot. It would not come into the plot but instead went back into woods and circled us. It never would stop for a shot.


----------



## Yotedawg

1/29/19
2 Hunters
6mm Creedmoors with thermal and NV
FoxPro Eastern Cottontail
East Grady county fields
45 degrees
1 seen
1 killed

Hunting a property that has produced 7 dawgs since September. Played a little light eastern cottontail and had this female circling around to us. Mark got a bead on her and shot her with his 6mm creedmoor topped with his 4k. The dawg ran off and made it to the woods. We continued calling for a bit and then went to look for her. Finally found one drop of blood and kept tracking till we found some more. Finally tracked her down and recovered her.


----------



## drawedback

1/18/19
2 hunters
6.5 creed/ thermal
FoxPro howls and vocals
Low 40s cloudy
Wilkes Co at fields
Saw 2 killed 2
Called in 2 big males with breeding sounds on separate sets


----------



## drawedback

1/21/19
2 hunters
6.5 thermal, 25-06/ thermal
FoxPro howls, rabbit distress
Mid 30s cold and windy
Wilkes Co cow pasture
Saw 1, killed 0
Went for a morning set just at day break. Started with a few female howls, then switched up to some rabbit distress. Had 1 come out on the edge, but he saw something he didn't like and never would close the distance.


----------



## drawedback

1/25/19
3 hunters
2 thermals, one night vision, all bolt guns
foxpro howls and distress
low 40s, clear, light wind
Elbert Co pastures and hay fields
Saw 0, heard 0
Really quiet night, hunted some spots we haven't hit in a few months, but it was just dead. Did call in a red fox on one set and a gray on another but the yotes just didn't want to play


----------



## finnaddict

Do you hunt them at night only to be successful. Is there any bait used for sent.


----------



## Yotedawg

finnaddict said:


> Do you hunt them at night only to be successful. Is there any bait used for sent.


Coyotes and other predators are largely nocturnal and more active at night. We do not use baits or scents. We use electronic callers using coyote vocals and prey distress sounds to call them in.


----------



## chase870

finnaddict said:


> Do you hunt them at night only to be successful. Is there any bait used for sent.


We hunt the Hunters. Once we start calling we become the Hunted and have to beat a Yote at his own game. They are killable 24 hours a day. I have the ability to night hunt so I  hunt more then because it doesn't interfere with work


----------



## drawedback

finnaddict said:


> Do you hunt them at night only to be successful. Is there any bait used for sent.


I hunt mostly at night because Coyotes are more likely to come out in the open at night. They will come to a call during the day, but you have to get in the thickets where they feel safe to have much success.


----------



## chase870

1/31/2019
2 hunters
AR with thermal
cold and little to no wind
fields and wood lines Morgan  county
Primos Alpha Dog call Howls and pup distress
4 sets heard 2 groups on the 3rd set
Saw 0 killed 0


----------



## chase870

1/31/2019
1 hunter
AR with thermal
cold with little to no wind
Barrow County pasture and woods
Fox Pro male and female howls kitten in distress and rodent distress
Saw 1 heard 1 
killed 0
I'll stop and hunt on the way home after hunting with my buddie on occasion. Hunted a track near the house that is in a populated area, it usually always has a yote or 2 on it. Called one in but didn't shoot it couldn't be positive it was a yote when it was in range. Never want to shoot someones  dog by mistake


----------



## drawedback

2/1/19
2 hunters
6.5 creed/ thermal
Foxpro howls and prey distress
Hi 30s light wind
Elbert Co pastures and hay fields
saw 2 killed 0
Started off with a few blank sets, on the 3rd set of the night started off with a few female howls. Had a pack in the distance respond, played TT's showdown for about 4 minutes, right after muting had a black yote pop out about 250yds. Switched up to pup distress and he skirted around us about 175 yds, he was down in a hole and I tried a long head shot but missed. Very next set started withe a female howl again and the woods lit up all around. Went into Eastren cottontail and had one come up the edge and skirt around us in the woods. Never offered a shot


----------



## Yotedawg

2/04/19
2 Hunters
6mm Creedmoors with thermal and NV
Grady county fields
Mid 50's and humid
Fox pro cottontail Lucky Duck OK Corral
4 seen
3 killed

Walking to first set we had a pair come out of a drainage ditch about 75 yards in front of us. The male just watched us as we set up but the female went back in the ditch. We got tripods set up and took the male with a coordinated double shot. Called that stand anyway and called female back to us with eastern cottontail. She circled downwind and we tried a long shot before she got in our wind but we missed her. Second set we started with some howls but got no response. Played rabbit but nothing bit on it either. Went from rabbit right into fight sounds and after a minute of that we had a pair hard charging to us. We cut the caller off and the male pulled up and Mark took her with his 4k. The female took off and I was able to take her on the run with my thor.


----------



## Yotedawg

2/05/19
3 Hunters
6mm Creedmoors with thermal and NV
Grady county fields
60 degrees
Fox pro cottontail
1 seen
1 killed

After a dead 1st set we went to setup two and got in quiet set up. Just as we were about to start calling we saw a dawg across the field with the thermal. Took a few seconds of cottontail to have him coming on a trot. He pulled up at 100 yards but a few lip squeaks sealed the deal on  him. Young male dawg.


----------



## Yotedawg

02/07/19
3 hunters
6mm Creedmoors w/thermal and nv
North Grady county fields
Foxpro, MFK, Tony Tebbe vocals and distress
0 seen
0 killed

Very dead night. Hunted 3 sets, third set finally had some respond almost out of earshot. No predators seen at all. Had a stiff south wind blowing may have affected them.


----------



## chase870

6 Feb 19
2 Hunters
AR's with Thermal
Morgan County pastures with cows and woodlines
warm foggy and little to no wind
Primos Alpha Dog Howl's and cotton tail 
0 heard
2 seen 
1 killed

Third set was the ticket. The male just showed up out of nowhere headed to the call stopped and turned around I missed or didn't hit him well, switched to pup in distress and the female came in and my buddie killed her.


----------



## Permitchaser

1 Hunter
22-250 with hand loaded Barns X 50 Grain, Rem 700
Newton County
FoxPro Deadbone
Sunny 55 5:25
No sound from them
Seen 2
Killed 2
I went to my Daughters farm to the box blind in a field.  First time with the Deadbone.
I put out my flipping Feather and my fawn decoy about 75 yds. from the blind.  Sunny and hot in the blind. I played the fawn distress just to see if it worked and since the sun was so bright I took a nap waiting for it to go down.  I took a look every few snores. on the 3rd look I saw a head sticking up and thought it was a cat or bob cat.  So I got my gun up and with the sun in my eyes tried to make it out. After using my hand over the front of the scope I could see the coyote on its belly sneaking in.  When it got to about 100 yds. I shot her. Then I started the call on fawn distress not thinking I would see anything else.  So I settled down laid my gun against the wall and there at the tree line was a big black male, I know him from a previous hunt, While watching him I got my rifle up but he wouldn't come in then left.  I played the pup distress and he came back but stayed at the tree line over 300 yds. away.  So when he stopped I shot him and he spun around then stopped and I shot again and he was gone into the woods.  I am sure I hit him with the first shot


----------



## chase870

13 Feb 2019
2 Hunters
Ar's with Thermal
Green County clear cut, timber, and food plots
cool light wind bright moon
Primos Alpha Dog Call Jack rabbit pup screams howls
0 heard
0 seen
0 killed
It was a dead night not a sound or response in 4 sets


----------



## Yotedawg

02/11/19
2 Hunters
6mm Creedmoors with thermal and night vision
Grady county pastures
FoxPro, MFK, Tony Tebbe, Lucky Duck vocals
1 group heard
0 seen
0 killed

Hunting some pasture land where calving cows have been lost. Used some MFK howls and moved into TT and LD fight sounds. Had a group open up behind us. These dogs were vocal with warning barks. They would not show themselves and stayed out of sight. This property was new to us but these dogs acted like they had been hunted before.


----------



## Yotedawg

02/18/19
2 Hunters
6mm Creedmoors with NV and thermal
Grady county fields
57 degrees/windy
FoxPro, Tony Tebbe, MFK, Lucky Duck vocals
3 seen
1 killed

First set had an immediate response to female invite howls out in front of us. While trying to get that dog out of the woods, a hard charging pair back doored us while playing fight sounds. They got in our wind and we educated them. Second set we had this male circling wide to get down wind of us. We set up expecting it and were waiting for him. Nice color phase male with an old break to his front leg and missing some teeth. He was battle hardened for sure. He responded to fight sounds as well.


----------



## Yotedawg

02/19/19
3 Hunters
6mm Creedmoors with NV and thermal
57 degrees, very windy E/NE
Grady county pasture
MFK, Lucky Duck vocals
2 seen
1 killed

The Predator Outlaws were at it again, fighting a very stiff 15mph E/NE wind. Wasn't expecting much but these fight sounds we are using are producing. This hunt was no different as these sounds brought a pair hard charging to us. They blew by us below the caller and actually had to turn the caller on to turn them around. We only had a shot at one of them and we took what we could get. Another male taken.


----------



## drawedback

2/14/19
3 hunters
AR/ thermals
FoxPro howls and distress
Low 40s, light wind
Wilkes Co pastures and hay fields
Called several spots and never got a response other than calling in 1 gray fox. Did however run across a few groups of hogs.


----------



## drawedback

2/16/19
3 hunters
AR/thermals
foxpro howls and distress
Oglethorpe Co pastures and hay fields
mid 40s, cloudy, 12-15 mph wind
Saw 1 killed 0
Pretty dead night, did get a response to howls an one spot, switched to a fighting sound and had one come through the woods. There were some deer bedded, and when he got close they jumped up and ran. I think they spooked him when they jumped up because he went the other way


----------



## Yotedawg

drawedback said:


> 2/14/19
> 3 hunters
> AR/ thermals
> FoxPro howls and distress
> Low 40s, light wind
> Wilkes Co pastures and hay fields
> Called several spots and never got a response other than calling in 1 gray fox. Did however run across a few groups of hogs.


Dang bud, y’all got the whole sounder!!


----------



## Pig Predator

drawedback said:


> 2/14/19
> 3 hunters
> AR/ thermals
> FoxPro howls and distress
> Low 40s, light wind
> Wilkes Co pastures and hay fields
> Called several spots and never got a response other than calling in 1 gray fox. Did however run across a few groups of hogs.


Nice! Is that 12 hogs in there? That's what I call population control!


----------



## Yotedawg

02/21/19
2 Hunters
6mm Creedmoors with NV and thermal
72 degrees, windy and humid
Grady county fields
FoxPro 
1 seen
1 killed

The Predator Outlaws braved another hot, humid night but for the third night in a row it paid off as we harvested this female in a freshly harrowed field. We took her at 189 yards with the thermal. Fight sounds are really working for now.


----------



## Permitchaser

1 hunter
22-250
51 degrees 10 mph wind
newton county
Deadbone
none heard
none seen
went to my bird hunting club.  Did not hunt where i wanted and ended up in the woods. I could see about 75 yds
played fawn distress just to ajust the volume. Called in 2 big deer right off.  They got so close i could have killed them with a shotgun
i can hunt about 900 acres down there.  There is plenty of food down there, dead quail and pheasants.  Live quail and pheasants.  I just need to figure out how to hunt it.  Right now there's lots of cover


----------



## Buford_Dawg

2/24/19
2 hunters
Foxpro call
Rabbit in Distress
223 AR
Oglethorpe county food plot on private land
One seen, one dead


----------



## Permitchaser

Buford_Dawg said:


> 2/24/19
> 2 hunters
> Foxpro call
> Rabbit in Distress
> 223 AR
> Oglethorpe county food plot on private land
> One seen, one dead



i thoght all black yotes where part wolf but what do i know
nice dog


----------



## chase870

2 Feb 2019
2 Hunters
AR in 5.56 SCAR 7.62X51 IR Hunter MKII Thermals
Taylor county fields and river bottom swamps
warm and foggy
Fox Pro Howls cottontail distress kitten distress and baby pig distress
1 heard
0 seen 
0 heard
Hunted some new ground saw it in the daylight and it just looked like it would be full of yotes. I was discouraged  on the first set I saw 9 rabbits in and around the area never had a response to the call. I figured with that number of rabbits there wasn't a big yote population. 2nd set was closer to the river and we finally had some answer but they were on the other side of the river


----------



## Permitchaser

This afternoon went to the box stand i killed 2 two weeks ago.  I had found the dead one that was cleaned out by coyotes 
1 hunter
22-250
Deadbone
none heard
none killed
i moved from the box and called in a curious cow and a pair og geese


----------



## Yotedawg

2-25-19
3 Hunters
6mm Creedmoors with NV and thermal
North Grady county fields and pastures
Foxpro, MFK, Tony Tebbe, Lucky Duck vocals
4 seen
1 shot at
0 killed


----------



## Yotedawg

2-26-19
3 Hunters
6mm Creedmoors with NV and thermal
Decatur county pastures
Foxpro, MFK, Lucky Duck, Tony Tebbe vocals
2 seen
1 shot at 
0 killed


----------



## Yotedawg

3-6-19
3 Hunters
6mm Creedmoors with NV and thermal
North Grady county fields
Foxpro, MFK, Lucky Duck, Tony Tebbe vocals
4 seen
2 shot at
1 killed

Hunted some north Grady county dirt that we knew dawgs were there. After some MFK female invite howls we got mixed response. In front of us we got warning barks, to our left we got an answer howl. The dawg in front of showed himself but stayed below a ridge for the most part and worked himself downwind of us. The dawg to our right pranced right on up in front of us and he was taken at 200 yards with a 4k. Second set we had a pair on us as we were getting setup. A few lipsqueaks had them at 75 yards and we missed the shot and the opportunity for a double.


----------



## Yotedawg

3-7-19
2 Hunters
6mm Creedmoors with NV and thermal
Grady county plantation
Foxpro, MFK, Lucky Duck, Tony Tebbe vocals and rabbit distress
Numerous heard
4 seen
2 killed

Got an invite to see about doing a little coyote hunting on a local plantation down close to the Florida line. Several thousand acres eaten up with dawgs. We heard pair/group after group. First set we called in a pair but the wind shifted on us and they used the lay of the land to make a retreat. Second set we called in a pair of males and took them both. Third set we had 2 groups moving to us. Both groups very vocal but in there efforts to come our way they eventually met up before they got to us and we couldn't pull them the remaining 100 yards to come to us. We will be back as this place has dawgs all over it.


----------



## Yotedawg

3-12-19
3 Hunters
6mm Creeds with NV and thermal
60's temp
North Grady county fields
Foxpro, MFK, Lucky Duck vocals and distress
0 heard
1 seen
0 killed

Very dead night for us. Never had a dog respond to our vocals. First set we called a bobcat from 500 yards out using coon distress. Came in on a string. Second set was where we had seen dogs in the past but never heard or saw anything. Third set we bumped a dog as we were trying to get to our set up. We saw him leaving and were never able to call him back out. Plenty of deer out though...


----------



## j_seph

52 degrees 
NE wind
Foxpro Spitfire
Baby rabbit
Hall county
7mm08
10 min ago 6:45 pm


----------



## Yotedawg

3-18-19
2 Hunters
6mm Creedmoors with thermal and NV
58 degrees
North Grady county fields
Foxpro Eastern Cottontail
2 seen
1 killed

The Predator Outlaws were at it after a week off. First set we set up on some property that an old male has constantly had our number on. We have left this property alone purposely for a couple of months. After slipping in quietly and playing some soft eastern cottontail, about 15 seconds in this female broke cover and came in on a string. I took her with my thermal. Second set we set up in a field on the pivot irrigation system. About 45 seconds into the set a coyote broke cover and came in a hurry. But the shot was missed. Third set we called in a huge bobcat to rabbit distress sounds.


----------



## Yotedawg

3-19-19
3 Hunters
6mm Creedmoors with NV and thermal
55 degrees
North Grady county fields
Foxpro, MFK, Boss Acoustics distress and vocals
3 heard
0 seen
0 killed

Very slow night for the Predator Outlaws. We struck out on all three sets. Finally heard some dogs after 11:00pm and it was time to head home so we could go to work the next day. The moon was brutal.


----------



## j_seph

Story on mine:
So I had a little time yesterday evening, walked in and climbed up in a tower stand overlooking powerline. I started off with a female howl. Waited 15 min, did that again and waited 15. Notta so I turned on the baby rabbit and let it run for a good 2 minutes. Sat there looking, glanced down at my phone and when I looked up she came walking across foodplot about 60 yards beyond where call was setup. At first I thought it was a fox at around 80 to 100 yards. Got her in the scope, verified the target and dropped her. I feel that maybe she was a last years pup as she was not a big dog.


----------



## Yotedawg

3/20/19
1 Hunter
6mm Creedmoor with ATN 4K
East Grady county field
60 degrees
Foxpro Eastern cottontail
1 seen
1 killed

Mark of the Predator Outlaws went out for a solo set since David and myself were tied up with other things. He set up in a freshly planted field and played about 10-15 seconds of eastern cottontail on the foxpro shockwave and it was all that was needed to bring this female out in the open. The 6mm creedmoor with the ATN 4k took care of business. This sound has been a straight up killer as we transition from coyote vocals during breeding season into pre-denning season.


----------



## Yotedawg

3/21/19
3 Hunters
6mm Creedmoors with NV and thermal
North Grady county pastures
55 degrees
Foxpro eastern cottontail, mfk vocals
1 seen
1 killed

The Predator Outlaws scored another as David took this big male with his 4k as it came screaming in to some Eastern Cottontail on the FoxPro CS24C. This coyote was taken from a cattle farm that has been having some trouble with them. Another south Georgia dawg down.


----------



## Yotedawg

3/25/19
2 Hunters
6mm Creedmoors with NV and thermal
South Grady county plantation
60 degrees
Foxpro Eastern Cottontail, MFK vocals
2 heard
1 seen 
1 killed

The Predator Outlaws found themselves south of Cairo on a plantation again. After a dead first set we moved and had a pair open up a couple hundred yards from us after some howls. They would not come to us so we moved on them. We circled around and had to do some walking but we slipped into a small food plot in the general area that we heard them howl. There were 6 deer bedded down in the plot. After about 30 seconds of light eastern cottontail from the cs24c, this female broke cover and was quickly dispatched by the 6mm Creedmoor. She was showing pretty heavy. Denning season is imminent. For more of our kills, join our group on facebook. Search Predator Outlaws.


----------



## Yotedawg

3/26/19
3 Hunters
6mm Creedmoors with NV and thermal
Grady county fields
60 degrees, humid, very windy
Foxpro and MFK distress, MFK vocals
0 heard
0 seen
0 killed

The Predator Outlaws braved near hurricane winds and had no luck. Everything seemed to be bedded down till the front passed except rodents and one enormous opossum. No swings, no hits, no errors....


----------



## drawedback

What's up guys, been super busy and haven't had a chance to get on in a while. March was a great month for us. I'll just summarize by saying eastern cottontail on the FoxPro has been our top killer lately. Here are a few pics from last month


----------



## drawedback

Here's a few more


----------



## drawedback

Hopefully next month won't be so busy so I can stay caught up


----------



## Yotedawg

drawedback said:


> What's up guys, been super busy and haven't had a chance to get on in a while. March was a great month for us. I'll just summarize by saying eastern cottontail on the FoxPro has been our top killer lately. Here are a few pics from last month


Eastern cottontail has been the bomb for us as well. Heckuva job killer......


----------



## Mark K

Come on guys...post something! Give the trappers some encouragement. I keep track here just following the heard/seen portion. Dead this week for trapping.


----------



## Yotedawg

4/1-2/19
2 Hunters
6mm Creedmoors with thermal and NV
Grady county fields
Foxpro and MFK distress and vocals
0 heard
0 seen
0 killed

Very dead two nights for us. Strong east wind had us messed up Monday night, Tuesday night nothing moving at all. Hopefully next week will be better.


----------



## drawedback

4/5-6/19
2 hunters
6.8 AR/thermalx2
Elbert Co pastures and hay fields
foxpro howls and distress
Kind of a slow weekend, made a few sets Friday night, saw 2 way out around 300 yds but they wouldn't come in. Never heard the first yote all night. Did run up on some hogs and killed 6 of them.
Saturday night they were more vocal, but still didn't have any luck calling any in to range. Hit another group of hogs Saturday night and dropped 5, so no yote foe the weekend, but did manage to take out 11 pasture doziers.


----------



## Yotedawg

04/08/19
2 Hunters
6mm Creedmoors with thermal and NV
Hot and humid 70 degrees/90% humidity
East Grady county fields
Foxpro eastern cottontail TT den raid

Been very slow as of late for the Predator Outlaws. Finally got back out after 6 nights. First set we bumped one as we were setting up. Couldn't call him back to us. Second set played a little eastern cottontail and cut the caller off. We were watching a fox in front of us when Mark spotted this female coming through the backdoor. He swung around on her and took care of business with the 4k and Creedmoor. Still a slow night and has been a while since we have even heard one.


----------



## drawedback

4/12/19
3 hunters
ARs/ thermal
MFK diaphrams and FoxPro
Mid 60s, clear skies
Elbert County pastures and hay fields
Saw 1, drew blood but couldn't find it
First set of the night started off with some rabbit distress but wasn't seeing anything. Decided to howl and got an immediate response right in the edge of the woods. Gave it a few minutes and howled again, then after a few more minutes of silence went to pup distress. About 2 minutes in a coyote seemed to Just sprout out of the ground because none of us saw where he came from he was just there, running away. Finally got him to stop just at the edge of the woods and I rocked him with the 6.8,  but he managed to scramble into the woods. Found blood but no yote. Pretty uneventful the rest of the night.


----------



## drawedback

4/13/13
3 hunters
ARs/ thermals
MFK diaphragm, and FoxPro
Mid to upper 60s, cloudy, humid and variable winds
Elbert Co pastures and hay fields
Saw 3, killed 1
Night started slow, it was hot and extremely humid early. Finally on the 3rd set of the night the wind had kicked up to around 10-12 mph, and was feeling pretty good. Started that set with a few howls and got a quick response from 2 different pairs. Gave it about 2 minutes and hit another howl. Saw 2 coming up the valley but they went behind a hill. After that we unloaded our bag of tricks, but never saw them again. The next set we were in a hay field, the wind had died down a little and was just a nice breeze. Set up and started off with adult cottontail on the shockwave. Literally within 5 seconds we saw a coyote walk out of the woods and start slowly making his way to us. It went down in a dip and when it reappeared he was about 120 yds out. Frank dropped him in his tracks.


----------



## chase870

12 April 2019
Morgan County hay barn pastures and food plots
2 hunters
AR's with thermal
FoxPro kitten in distress cottontail/ Primos howls and cottontail
clear sky breezy upper 60's 70's3
7 plus heard
3 seen
1 killed,  
1 shot and knocked down never found
First set we parked next door to the hay barn we usually park at, been seeing a number of yote tracks in and around the barn figure they been looking for the cat that lives there. Set up and played kitten in distress. Had one easy up in the back of the barn. he winded us but and was walking off when I saw him shot him walking knocked him down and never found him. Had that on video. Next set was on a field road between a pea field and a pasture. No sooner than the call cut on with cotton tail distress a female ran out in the road in front of my buddy. he shoots her she gets up and makes it through the fence row to my side and starts to walk off. We gave this farm a rest on hunting yotes and its paid off


----------



## Yotedawg

4/11/19
3 Hunters 
6mm Creedmoors with thermal and NV
Temp 60's
Grady county field
Foxpro eastern cottontail Tony Tebbe den raid
1 seen
0 killed

Predator Outlaws took a landowner with us. Called in one in a grown up field to den raid. It came in hot. Unfortunately we missed the shot.


----------



## Yotedawg

4/15/19
2 Hunters
6mm Creedmoors with nv and thermal
Temp in 60's
Grady county fields
Foxpro eastern cottontail, mfk distress, tony tebbe den raid
0 seen
0 killed

The Predator Outlaws struck out this night with the coyotes. Did have a pair talk to us but shot us a warning bark like we had been made. While in that field we spotted a sounder of hogs about 500 yards off so we did a stalk on them since the landowner wants us to shoot them if we see them. We got about 200 yards from them and dropped the big sow which was very piggy. I guess a week or so from dropping another litter. Anyway, the shoats didn't know what to do so we just kept sniping them until they finally ran off.


----------



## Yotedawg

4/17/19
2 Hunters
6mm Creedmoors with thermal and nv
Temp 70
Grady county fields
Foxpro eastern cottontail and lucky bird
1 seen
1 killed

The Predator Outlaws set up on some new ground this night. Played a little eastern cottontail with no response. As good as this sound has been, it has really faded. Played some lucky bird loud and proud and in less than two minutes had this 38 pound male come barreling out of the woods about 30 yards from us. He made us in the bright moonlight and took off. I was able to take him on the run with the thor.


----------



## drawedback

4/18/18
2 hunters
ARs/ thermal
MFK diaphragm, FoxPro
Elbert Co hay fields
Low 60s, cloudy
Saw 3 killed 2
Night started of slow and stayed that way most of the night but we just kept grinding. After many dry sets, getting ready to call it a night we decided to make one more set behind my house. As I was putting the gun on the tripod one howled in the woods about 200 yds away, then a pair lit up on the opposite side of the field. Turned on the FoxPro and played some vole squeaks with no response. Switched up to low volume pup distress and saw one skirting around to the left, she stopped in a low spot where I could only see her head at about 150, so I sent it and the 6.8 found its mark. About that time Evan saw another one bust up out of the bottom headed out and missed it. With renewed energy we decided to make another set so we went to another hay field on the back side of the farm. Started with a howl with no response, switched up to ranting red bird and had one coming in hot in a few seconds. He checked up about 75 yds, and Evan dropped him. The first one was a dry female, the second was a big male.


----------



## drawedback

4/20/19
3 hunters
ARs/ thermals
MFK diaphrams and FoxPro
Elbert and Hart Co pastures
Cooler, mid 40s, clear and light breeze. Bright moon
Saw 1, killed 0
Another slow night, coyotes didn't want to play much. Around the third set of the night we started with some diaphragm howls, had 1 come running out in the top corner of the pasture, turned the FoxPro on to k9 puppies, he started heading our way then slammed on the brakes. Pretty sure he saw us because the moon was so bright


----------



## Yotedawg

4/22/19
3 Hunters
6mm Creedmoors with nv and thermal
63 degrees, clear and dry
North Grady county fields
Foxpro, Lucky Duck, Tony Tebbe distress and vocals
4 seen
1 called in
1 killed

After a dead first set, the Predator Outlaws moved about 400 yards and set up again on the same set of property. After some shelterbelt distress we saw three way off in the distance. They didn't appear to be coming to us though. After some den raid and pup panic, they actually turned and left. I followed that with some Mr. T lone howls. That brought another dawg from our right from 500 yards out. At 200 yards, this 22 pound female stopped and turned broadside and I took the shot with my thor.


----------



## Mark K

Was she full of milk?


----------



## Yotedawg

Mark K said:


> Was she full of milk?


No, she was a young dog that had not been bred nor had puppies. We have killed 3 heavy females within the last month though.


----------



## Yotedawg

4/23/19
3 Hunters
6mm Creedmoors with nv and thermal
North Grady county fields
Foxpro....all 798 sounds
0 heard  
0 seen
0 killed

The Predator Outlaws struck completely out. Two of our three sets were so grown up it was about unhuntable. In fact, one of them we didn't even try. The two we did hunt we threw a wide variety of sounds out there and came up empty. Very dead night for us.


----------



## drawedback

4/26/19
4 hunters, 4 spectators
ARs/ thermal
FoxPro S/W
Elbert Co fields and pastures
Mid 50s, light breeze
Saw 4, killed 1
Had one of those nights where we got roped into taking out a big crowd that wanted to see the thermals and go hunting. The night started off fast, saw one cross the road as we were pulling into the first spot, but couldn't get him to play. Next set started out with Eastern cottontail and had one charging in, but I think he heard some of the gallery talking and locked his breaks. He skirted around us just out of range. Third set I started with snowshoe hare and had one run out from the right about 15 seconds in. We let one of the boys that don't go much have the shot and he smoked him. Fourth set we started with a howl, then rolled into den raid. Had another one skirt around us out of range. Made a few more sets after that but things went quiet. All in all had a fun night, and put one in the truck, but I believe if we hadn't had such a big crowd we probably would've gave a couple more rides. Always next time I guess.


----------



## Yotedawg

4/29/19
2 Hunter
6mm Creedmoor's with nv and thermal
East and south Grady county fields
65 degrees east wind
Foxpro distress Tony Tebbe vocals
0 heard
0 seen
0 killed
A quiet night for the Predator Outlaws. Did call a fox in on the second of three sets. Other two sets were dead.


----------



## chase870

4/29/2019
2 Hunters
AR with thermal/ SCAR with thermal
Fox Pro cottontail nutty nut hatch howls and pup distress
Morgan County food plot/ Barrow County pastures with cows
light breeze and warm 
0 heard
0 seen 
0 killed

Put some corn out for the hogs and decided to try a set in Morgan County dead night no response to anything. Nothing moving at all deer, rabits, dillos nothing. Tried a set on the way home in a area that will usually produce a sighting or response to the call if not a kill zero nothing they just didn't want to play


----------



## Yotedawg

chase870 said:


> 4/29/2019
> 2 Hunters
> AR with thermal/ SCAR with thermal
> Fox Pro cottontail nutty nut hatch howls and pup distress
> Morgan County food plot/ Barrow County pastures with cows
> light breeze and warm
> 0 heard
> 0 seen
> 0 killed
> 
> Put some corn out for the hogs and decided to try a set in Morgan County dead night no response to anything. Nothing moving at all deer, rabits, dillos nothing. Tried a set on the way home in a area that will usually produce a sighting or response to the call if not a kill zero nothing they just didn't want to play


Sounds like a mirror image of our night.


----------



## chase870

5/6/2019
2 Hunters
AR's with thermal
FoxPro cotton tail nutty nut hatch howls and pup distress kitten cries
Morgan county fresh plowed fields
light breeze
4 heard
4 seen 
0 killed
First set we had two calls out and were on opposite sides of a point of trees between two fields. My buddie had 2 pop out at 500 yards and disappear back in to the wood line I had one walking the tree line at 300 yards and getting closer with each step it vanished into the wood line before it gave a good shot.

Second set had 4 different dogs respond to locate call same set up pretty much opposite sides of a point had a dog coming to the call turned around went back to where it came from put kitten cries on and it came back but stepped into the tree line right before  I was gonna shoot


----------



## Bullochcountyhunter

Can't get a pic to load. 
April 27. One Hunter.
TriStar 12ga federal #4
Call was a tree Yelp from a handmade pot call.
Approximately 630 am I was listening to some Tom's talking. Let out a short series of tree yelps. Within a minute had a mature tan male yote come running to me till 20 yards out. Dishragged him with a load of #4 to the head. Found a fresh scat pile with brown/white hair in it. Funny thing is, up until that morning had plenty of turkeys on my place. Haven't seen or heard a bird since.


----------



## Yotedawg

5/6/19
2 Hunters
6mm Creeds with thermal and nv
North Grady county pastures
Lucky Duck Mr. T howls and Lucky Duck Shelterbelt distress
0 heard
2 seen
1 killed

The Predator Outlaws have been sidelined lately due to some crud that keeps us coughing but David and I made it out for a couple of sets. The second set we set up in a pasture and I played a lone interrogation howl. After two minutes one a pair broke cover. David spotted them about the time I hit shelterbelt rabbit distress and that brought this male in at full stride.


----------



## Yotedawg

2/7/19
2 Hunters
6mm Creeds with nv and thermal
North Grady county hayfield
Lucky Duck Mr. T howls, Boss Acoustics Markspups
0 heard
1 seen
0 killed

New dirt next to a graveyard. Setup and played a howl followed by rabbit distress and then pup distress. The pup distress pulled a dog through the graveyard and back doored us. By the time I saw him and got on him he was in high gear. Tried a running shot but could not connect


----------



## Yotedawg

5/10/19
1 Hunter
6mm Creedmoor with thermal
Grady county field
Lucky Duck Shelterbelt
2 heard
1 seen
1 killed

Originally trying to help a landowner with a hog problem. He has been seeing three boars on his camera. I set up on the field at 9:18pm, scanned the field, and at 9:24 had this boar on the ground. Went and pulled him out of the field and got back to my rifle and did a quick scan of the field. Saw this coyote on the far side mousing. Played a few bars of Shelterbelt and had him coming in hot. As he crossed the trail I had made out to the hog, he changed directions and was pulling dirt leaving as he smelled me. Shot him on the run and knocked him down and put another through his neck to finish him off. Great hunt.


----------



## Blake4545

What are some Good coyote hunting spots in ga wma or national forest?


----------



## Yotedawg

5/16/19
2 Hunters
6mm Creedmoors with Night Vision and Thermal
Hot
North Grady county fields
Foxpro, mfk, Lucky Duck vocals and distress
1 heard
0 seen
0 killed

The Predator Outlaws ran one set that we blanked on and were moving to set number 2 when we ran up with the landowner trying to do some hog control. We talked to him for a few minutes when we spotted a boar leaving a swampy area headed to his peanuts. Our coyote hunt changed gears and we did a stalk on the boar and took him at about 40 yards with the thermal and 6mm creed. DRT, the 70gr. Sierra hand load has proved itself in stopping hogs in their tracks.


----------



## Yotedawg

5/21/19
1 Hunter
6mm Creedmoor with thermal
North Grady county fields
HOT!!!
Lucky Duck vocals and lip squeak
0 heard
1 seen
1 killed

Went out alone as my two other Predator Outlaws had obligations. After a dead first set that had me fighting mosquitoes the size of turkeys, I moved on to set number two. I set up in the middle of a family owned dirt road with fields on each side a lone howl had this female coming to me. A lip squeak brought her on in on a string. Another south Georgia dawg down.


----------



## Yotedawg

5/23/19
3 Hunters
6mm Creedmoors with thermal and nv
North Grady county fields
Hot
Foxpro, Lucky Duck distress and vocals
0 Heard
2 seen
0 killed

Hot night, first set was blanked on a beautiful hayfield, second set we had two dogs not together break cover to check out the sounds but stayed 4-500 yards away and just watched. Threw several different sounds at them, and they ran away. Later learned that the landowner's son has invested in some night vision and these dogs clearly acted like they were educated.


----------



## geebler

28 May 19
3 hunters
AR's with thermal
Douglas county
Foxpro vocals and pup distress
0 heard
0 seen
0 killed
A dead night


----------



## Yotedawg

6/4/19
2 Hunters
6mm Creeds with thermal
North Grady county fields
Foxpro Eastern cottontail 
0 heard
1 seen
1 killed

Hunting new dirt, started out with some rabbit. At the nine minute mark this poor female came out to check things out. The 6mm creedmoor put her out of her misery.


----------



## Yotedawg

6/5/19
2 Hunters
6mm creedmoor w/thermal 300 blackout w/thermal
Decatur county fields
MFK hello howls, MFK fawn distress
0 heard
3 seen
1 killed

Went hunting with a friend over in Decatur county. Third set called in a triple. They came to a running pivot and would not cross under it. Two of them ran the length of the pivot and got in our wind, the third one finally crossed under the pivot and came in on a string. Nice old male missing many teeth bit the bullet.


----------



## Yotedawg

6/6/19
3 Hunters
6mm creedmoors w/thermal and nv
Grady county clear cut and hayfields
Foxpro, mfk, lucky duck, boss acoustics distress and vocal
2 heard
2 seen
0 killed

Hunted new dirt over a clear cut. MFK duet got a response and challenge barks. Followed that with some Boss Acoustics Lippy1 and that bought one in. Unfortunately the shot was missed. Second set some MFK fawn distress followed with Lucky Duck Food Fight had one break cover but he made us and used a ridge to duck behind before we could get a shot. We did run across a sounder of hogs in this field afterward and took a boar.


----------



## Yotedawg

06/19/19
2 Hunters
6mm Creedmoors with NV and thermal
Grady county fields
Hot and humid
Foxpro, mfk, lucky duck vocals and distress
0 heard
1 seen
0 killed

Went out for a couple of sets. First set dead, second set called in a coyote that used a terrace behind us for concealment until he backdoored us and got in our wind. Saw him as he was exiting the area. Decided not to shoot at him on the run, hopefully can get him next time. Came in to MFK fawn distress.


----------



## Yotedawg

6/20/19
2 Hunters
6mm Creedmoor w/thermal  AR-15 6.8spc w/thermal
Hot, rainy, humid, thundering and lightening
Grady county fields
Foxpro, mfk, lucky duck vocals and distress
2 heard
2 seen
1 killed

Took a new coyote hunter out. He had a Flir thermal I wanted to check out so we braved the rain for a couple of sets. First set was dead. Moved 700-800 yards and set up again. Lucky duck Mr. T locator had a pair step out of the woods and answer 500 yards out. Followed with several lucky duck male challenges and they started to us. They turned to flank us which was going to put them in our wind so we took a longer shot than what I wanted at 250 yards. My buddy drilled his, mine buckled at the shot but took off running and was not found.


----------



## geebler

6/23/2019
2 hunters -douglas county
AR's w/ thermal
Hot/humid/foggy
Foxpro w/ male howls/female howls/pup distress
0 heard
1 seen
1 killed
He didn't actually come into the calling as it was quite sometime after calling and a few hundred yards away. Saw him slipping around a field mousing.


----------



## Jimmypop

I generally shoot at any coyote I see on my place because of all the damage they do , but I felt bad when I walked up on this one when I saw that he hadn't finished his breakfast. He was a long way off.


----------



## Mark K

Jimmypop said:


> I generally shoot at any coyote I see on my place because of all the damage they do , but I felt bad when I walked up on this one when I saw that he hadn't finished his breakfast. He was a long way off.


That’s a nice furred coyote for June! I might have skinned that one out just to show it off!


----------



## Yotedawg

6/27/19
3 Hunters
6mm Creedmoors with thermal and nv
Hot and humid
Grady county fields
Foxpro, mfk, lucky duck vocals and distress
1 heard
0 seen
0 killed

Hot and humid, heard one way off in the distance that responded to our locator. Saw plenty of coons, opossums, and had a pair of skunks that stayed on top of us at one set that smelled just like skunks.


----------



## Yotedawg

7/1/19
2 hunters
6mm Ceedmoors with thermal
Hot and humid
Grady county cotton field and hayfield
Foxpro, Lucky Duck, Boss Acoustics vocals and distress
2 heard
3 seen
2 killed

First set was a cotton field in southern Grady county. Cotton was about too tall. Called in a coyote but we were forced to take a headshot because of the height of the cotton and the shot was missed. Second set a guy wanted us to hunt coyotes that were decimating his watermelons. We had hunted the watermelon patch before and called dogs to the road in his front yard but they wouldn't cross. So he got us permission to hunt a hayfield across the road. The hay was finally cut and baled so we got in there and started with some distress. As we were calling we could hear a sheriffs car coming down the road with siren on so I switched to a howl as they often howl at sirens and had a couple of responses. I switched to 6 challenge barks and went silent. Within 30 seconds a female came out into the hayfield. She started circling downwind so I took her before she got in our wind. Boss Acoustics pup panic came on the fox bang and we continued scanning. Another 30 seconds and a second female came into the field running to the pup distress. I barked her to a stop at about 40 yards and David took her with his new Pulsar Trail.


----------



## Yotedawg

7/3/19
2 hunters
6mm Creedmoors with thermal
Grady county field and hayfield
85 degrees and 88% humidity
Foxpro, Lucky Duck, MFK, Boss Acoustics vocals and distress
1 heard
0 seen
0 killed

With the high temp and humidity it was the most uncomfortable night I have ever hunted. Sweat poured off of us but you can't kill dawgs sitting on the couch. We tried them but they didn't want to play and I can't blame them. The deer however were out in force, including two I almost had to pry off the front of my truck. Glad I have good brakes. No strikes, no hits, no errors.


----------



## Mark K

That’s sorta cool...caught my coyote on July 1 as well.
No tracks the past couple of days either.
I’m wondering when this rain starts back up and the temps come down a little if they’ll get back to roaming a little more.


----------



## Yotedawg

I sure hope so!


----------



## Mark K

Got a pic of a coyote at 2000 this evening near a feeder. Of course I have no traps anywhere close. Just letting the killers know they are moving a little early it seems. 
Missing y’alls post and kills! My traps have apparently turned into repellent over the last couple of weeks! This SUCKS!! I need a catch!


----------



## blt152

Mark K said:


> Got a pic of a coyote at 2000 this evening near a feeder. Of course I have no traps anywhere close. Just letting the killers know they are moving a little early it seems.
> Missing y’alls post and kills! My traps have apparently turned into repellent over the last couple of weeks! This SUCKS!! I need a catch!


If anybody is going to catch one it will be you. Like you once told me, hit them with some fresh urine and let them hunt.


----------



## Yotedawg

7/11/19
3 hunters
6mm Creedmoors with thermal and NV
Grady county fields
Hot and humid
Foxpro, mfk, lucky duck, tony tebbe vocals
0 hear
2 seen
0 killed

Called in a pair that came through a fencerow behind us. Busted us immediately because it was so bright. Tried a running shot but did not connect.


----------



## Yotedawg

7/15/19
3 hunters
6mm Creedmoors with thermal and NV
Grady county fields
Foxpro, mfk, lucky duck, tony tebbe vocals
Several heard
1 seen
0 killed

Very active night vocally. First set we heard some in the distance. We moved on them but got behind them. They still talked to us but would not come to us. Moved again on them but they were intent on running that branch head and kept moving away from us. Second set had one answer a howl. Stayed put and a three legged dog came out about 400 yards away. Worked him across the field. Never really committed till tony tebbe’s den raid came on. He was on a string then. Brought him to around 100 yards and one of my team missed him.?‍


----------



## Yotedawg

7/22/19
3 hunters
6mm creeds with thermal and nv
Grady county fields and hayfield
80° not too humid
Foxpro, lucky duck, tony tebbe, mfk vocals
2 heard
0 seen
0 killed

Dead night. Plenty of deer seen and actually called in a very concerned doe to the caller using mfk fawn distress. Its the only thing called in.


----------



## geebler

07/31
2 hunters
5.56 with thermals
Fulton county cow pasture
Low 70's
Foxpro vocals
Heard quite a few
4 seen
0 killed
Both hunters shot at same coyote on a long shot and missed


----------



## geebler

08/04
3 hunters
5.56 with thermals
Fulton county cow pasture
Low 70's
Foxpro vocals / rabbit distress
Heard quite a few
2 seen
0 killed
At first location had a single coyote out mousing in a pasture but wouldn't respond to calling; couple of deer actually ran the coyote off.
At second location had one come in on our scent trail and peel off into the woods.


----------



## geebler

08/07

2 hunters
5.56 with thermals
Fulton county cow pasture
Low 70's
Foxpro vocals
Had quite a few respond to the vocals but nothing showed itself. 
0 seen
0 killed


----------



## geebler

08/11
2 hunters
5.56 with thermals
Haralson county cow pasture
Mid 70's
Foxpro vocals - rabbit distress - pup distress
We setup on a hill top overlooking pastures but had ridge lines obscuring quite a few approach paths. Had quite a serenade to our first vocals but no takers. After 60 minutes on stand had two coyotes top the hill 40 yards in front of us but as soon as they topped the hill they knew something wasn't right and bolted with no shot offered on either one. At about the 70 minute mark we saw a coyote just on the edge of the woods but he too disappeared without offering a shot. Shortly after another came down the hill opposite of us and my hutning partner shot her at about 100 yards. 
Heard many
4 seen
1 killed


----------



## chase870

1.   15 August 2019
2.   1 hunter
3.   AR 5.56 with thermal
4.    My backyard I bush hogged my millit and wheat yesterday 6 acres 
5.   High 70's just after dark 9:30 or so
6.   Lip squeeks 
7.   0 Heard
8.   1 Seen
9.   1 Killed

I have heard a yote or 2 around the house as of late, the last time was right before a down pour every time it thundered they would light up. I didn't get to call them cause the rain started. I checked out my back yard and saw this fellow mousing. I had to get the right angle to shoot him and used lip squeeks to get him to stop


----------



## geebler

08/25

2 hunters
5.56 with thermals
Fulton county cow pasture
Low 70's
rabbit distress
Had a coyote show up for us at about the 11 minute mark of rabbit in distress.
Partner shot first and hit him, I followed up and thought he went down but we could not locate it in the grown up field; Fairly certain he was somewhere in the thick stuff though. 
1 seen
0 killed


----------



## geebler

08/28

3 hunters
AR's with thermals
Douglas county power line
Mid 60's
Rabbit distress & Foxpro vocals
Had one come in almost immediately to rabbit in distress. shot her and swapped the call to pup in distress and her mate came in at around the 2 minute mark and we shot him as well. 
Second calling location we had many responses to distress and vocals but only one that came into gun range and all three of us must have missed it, we didn't find blood nor coyote. The cooler weather had them on their feet.
4 seen
2 killed


----------



## chase870

1Sept 2019
2 Hunters
AR's with Thermal
FoxPro  kitten cries and howls
Barrow county hay field, old chicken house , and my back yard
2 heard
2 seen
1 killed

First set was in a old chicken house landowner had me bush hog around it some so there was plenty of open area. Used kitten cries and some howls nothing ever came in and nothing was heard. Second set was gonna be in a fence line that split two pastures. My buddie saw a yote moussing before I could even got the call out. As luck goes my batteries had died so I couldn't see him. Yote started barking at us and finally showed himself to my buddie. He says he hit it but we never found blood hair or the yote. Pulled up at my house, checked the smoker to be sure the hind quarters were doing ok. Put some new batteries in the Thermal and had a group light up across the street. I looked in the back yard and saw this young male moussing around


----------



## Yotedawg

9/16/19
1 hunter
6mm creedmoor with thermal
North Grady county corn field
Fox Pro eastern cottontail
0 heard
2 seen
1 killed

The Predator Outlaws have been taking a break the last two months but with cooler nights it's time to get back at it. My hunting partners couldn't make it so I went solo and was not disappointed. Two minutes into playing some eastern cottontail had one coming in on a string. He pulled up about a hundred yards out and the 6mm creed took care of business. Fox bang came on at the shot and Boss Acoustics pup panic brought another into the field but I was not able to get the double.


----------



## Yotedawg

9/23/19
2 Hunters
6mm Creedmoors with thermal and NV
Grady county corn field
Boss Acoustics pup panic, mfk vocals, foxpro distress
0 heard
4 seen
1 killed

Started in a corn field that had been pulled. No response on distress and no answers to howls. Played some Boss Acoustics pup panic which has been a killer sound for the Predator Outlaws for the past year and it brought up a pair in the thick stuff. Mark was able to get on the one on his side and he put a 55gr. Sierra Blitzking through his neck out of his 6mm Creedmoor. Second set we brought a pair in using den raid but the wind shifted on us half way through the set and the pair smelled us as they came up out of a bottom into a hayfield. Spent the next 10 minutes bark howling at us.


----------



## Yotedawg

10/02/19
3 Hunters
6mm creedmoors with thermal and night vision
Grady county peanut fields
Foxpro, mfk, lucky duck, boss vocals and distress
several heard
0 seen
0 killed

All three Predator Outlaws took to some freshly picked peanut fields in Grady county. Heard some way off that we couldn't move to. Couldn't bring anything to us.


----------



## Yotedawg

10/7/19
2 Hunters
6mm Creedmoors with NV and thermal
Grady county corn field and pasture
Fox pro eastern cottontail
2 heard
1 seen
1 killed

Predator Outlaws had to work for this one. Went to a hot spot that corn had been picked on. Had to walk a cotton field to get to it and then when we got there the weeds and stalks were pretty tall. Since we were there we decided to see what we could do. Put a little eastern cottontail on and in about three minutes Mark saw a head poking up above the brush. A few more bars of eastern cottontail and it disappeared only to reappear under our feet. I did a snap aim and fire with my thor and connected on this nice female. Another south Georgia dawg down.


----------



## Yotedawg

10/08/19
2 Hunters
6mm Creeds with thermals
North Grady county fields
Foxpro distress, Tony Tebbe Den Raid
2 heard
3 seen
1 killed

The Predator Outlaws were at it again. After calling up bobcats the first two sets, we went to a corn field that had grown up but part of it had been harrowed. We set up over the harrowed part to see if we could pull something up out of the thick stuff. After about a minute of lightning jack on the foxrpo cs24c, David saw this dawg come up over the ridge. It worked it's way to us and we did a coordinated shot at about 150 yards and the creeds took this 30 pound male out. The next set we went to a picked peanut field. No response to distress but did get a couple to answer after some howls. Switched to den raid and after a few minutes they came in hot. The one I was tracking winded us and stopped and jumped straight up in the air a couple of times extending his nose trying to catch the scent again. He peeled off and was quartering away. I rolled up him but he managed to get away from me.


----------



## Yotedawg

10/11/19
2 Hunters
6mm creeds with thermal
Grady county field
Foxpro distress, Boss Acoustics Lippy1
2 heard
2 seen
1 killed

The Predator Outlaws tried a field we have only been to once before back in the spring. As we were getting our gear out of the truck we had a pair open up about 200 yards away. We got to our set up place and tried a little light distress but had no response. I played some Boss Acoustics Lippy1 in 20 second spurts with a two minute break between and the third series brought this 39.6 pound male out of cover. I took him with my 6mm creed. I glimpsed his mate after the shot but she got to cover before a shot could be made.


----------



## Yotedawg

10/17/19
3 hunters
6mm creeds with thermal and N/V
Grady county pastures and fields
Foxpro, MFK, Boss Acoustics vocals and distress
Many heard
9 seen
3 killed

The Predator Outlaws experienced a very active night. First set called in a single that we killed, second set called in a quad and took one from it, and third set called in another quad and killed one out of it. Dogs were very vocal and active. Heck of a night!!


----------



## Mark K

Not to break the streak of posts, but are the quads pups and I don’t mean little bitty dogs, but the young breaking out and hunting on their own? Or is this normal in your experience? Been reading and it seems most y’all have are pairs coming in together.


----------



## Yotedawg

We are calling in both. Sometimes mature pairs and sometimes young dawgs. The second quad we called in had a huge dawg leading the pack and smaller dawgs trailing so I can’t say they were all this years crop. But all three we killed last night were adolescent males.


----------



## Mark K

Thanks for the info.


----------



## triton63

Can you post what thermal and NV you are using?  Thanks for the info.


----------



## chase870

triton63 said:


> Can you post what thermal and NV you are using?  Thanks for the info.


IR Hunter Mark II   Its thermal and sure enough shows all


----------



## Yotedawg

Night Vision - ATN X-Sight 4k Pro 

Thermal - ATN Thor HD 4.5-18x X  50mm
               Pulsar Trail XQ 50


----------



## Yotedawg

10/22/19
3 Hunters
6mm creeds/ar10 with night vision and thermal
Grady county fields and pastures
60 degrees/windy
foxpro mfk boss acoustics tony tebbe vocals
1 heard
5 seen
4 killed

The coyotes were active and so were the Predator Outlaws. We ran three sets killing 4 dawgs and missing one. They were in the fields at dark and Mark killed the first one before Strick and myself could even get set up on the first set. Second set we missed an opportunity cause the dawg was already in the field. We called it anyway after the missed shot and after some mfk and boss acoustics vocals, a female broke cover at about 700 yards and was curious. I switched to tony tebbe den raid and she came on a run. She started circling downwind to play the wind and she made us. As she turned to leave I bark howled at her and she stopped and Mark lobbed a 437 yard hail mary at her and he body slammed her. It was an awesome shot. The third set we went to try to help a farmer out who said he had lost 2 calves recenty. A couple of mfk howls had a pair charging hard to us within seconds and we dropped them both. One being an old warrior dawg. Huge with yellow teeth and very well fed. His calf killing days ended.


----------



## Mark K

Yotedawg said:


> 11/22/19
> 3 Hunters
> 6mm creeds/ar10 with night vision and thermal
> Grady county fields and pastures
> 60 degrees/windy
> foxpro mfk boss acoustics tony tebbe vocals
> 1 heard
> 5 seen
> 4 killed
> 
> The coyotes were active and so were the Predator Outlaws. We ran three sets killing 4 dawgs and missing one. They were in the fields at dark and Mark killed the first one before Strick and myself could even get set up on the first set. Second set we missed an opportunity cause the dawg was already in the field. We called it anyway after the missed shot and after some mfk and boss acoustics vocals, a female broke cover at about 700 yards and was curious. I switched to tony tebbe den raid and she came on a run. She started circling downwind to play the wind and she made us. As she turned to leave I bark howled at her and she stopped and Mark lobbed a 437 yard hail mary at her and he body slammed her. It was an awesome shot. The third set we went to try to help a farmer out who said he had lost 2 calves recenty. A couple of mfk howls had a pair charging hard to us within seconds and we dropped them both. One being an old warrior dawg. Huge with yellow teeth and very well fed. His calf killing days ended.


I’m guessing the old warrior dawg is the one on the left that had a head the size of a watermelon? 
Great job guys! Y’all freaking Rock at predator elimination! Save a few for us trappers, lol!!


----------



## Yotedawg

Mark K said:


> I’m guessing the old warrior dawg is the one on the left that had a head the size of a watermelon?
> Great job guys! Y’all freaking Rock at predator elimination! Save a few for us trappers, lol!!


Yes, he was the old warrior. He weighed 36 pounds and was a stud. Very well fed.


----------



## Yotedawg

10/23/19
1 hunter
6mm Creedmoor with NV
Grady county backyard
MFK comp howls
2 heard
2 seen
1 killed

The Predator Outlaws were actually taking the night off last night but targets of opportunity just can't be ignored. Predator Outlaw trigger man Mark Starr's wife heard some coyotes howling close to their house and told him so he ran outside in his pj's and snake boots with his gun and foxpro shockwave. He set up poolside and howled a few times with mfk comp howls and had a pair come up in his backyard where he harvested this very healthy female. Another south Georgia dawg down.


----------



## chase870

10/23/19
2 hunters
AR 15/ AR 10 IR Hunter thermal on both
Morgan County Pastures and soy bean field
Some Discount call my buddy bought at Academy Rabbit in distress and Howls
4 groups heard
1 dog seen
0 killed

We were headed to our first set and saw a dog in whats left of a soy bean field started to call with the rabbit in distress and had the dog on the way it hung up at about 500 yards my buddy hit a howl on the new call and it shut off half way through the howl it hit a low spot in the field never to be seen again.


----------



## geebler

10/24
1 hunter
Ar-15 w/ thermal
Douglas county -grown up field
Foxpro rabbit distress- boss/MFK/Foxpro vocals
Heard several
2 seen
0 killed
Had what sounded like a pair sound off just outside of the field about 20 minutes into the set. After another 10 minutes or so one of them skirted the edge of the field (moving a total of about 100 yards down the edge towards the call) but never would come out into the field for a decent shot. A few minutes later one appeared in the same spot as the first, but it came into the field and followed the opposite side of a small hill until on the other side of the field and then went into the woods never offering a shot. Sat in silence for a minutes before leaving and one sounded off behind me about 100 yards and then another answered about 100 yards in front of me. I decided to leave them be for the night and walked back to the truck and several lit up right where I had been setup...o'well, it was fun and that's just how it goes sometimes.


----------



## Yotedawg

10/24/19
3 Hunters
6 creeds, ar10 with with nv and thermal
Thomas county planted pines and food plot
Foxpro, Boss predator acoustics, mfk, tony tebbe, luck duck vocals and distress
Several heard
0 seen
0 killed
We hate hunting with an east wind and tonight reminded us why. Although we had several howl back at us, they weren’t moving and because of landlines we could not go to them.


----------



## Yotedawg

10/28/19
3 Hunters
6 creeds/ar10 with nv and thermal
74 degrees, very humid
Grady county pastures and tall pines
0 heard
1 seen
0 killed

Very hot and humid night but we tried them anyway. Dawgs were silent. On the second set we did have one to show up next to the pond within 10 seconds of howling. He had to have been laying down at the edge trying to keep cool. He was down the bank so we could not see him. He looked back at us  but he was getting out of sight quickly. We never could get on him to take a shot.


----------



## Yotedawg

11/01/19
1 hunter
6mm creedmoor with thermal
North Grady county field
50's low humidity north wind
0 heard
1 seen
1 killed

Went out alone for a couple of sets. First set was using some of Boss Predator Acoustics new sounds. Put on some Mouse Manic and pulled in a huge bobcat from 250 yards out. This sound hypnotized this cat and brought it up to within 20 yards. I was so into watching this show that I almost missed this female come into the sound as well. She stepped out of some cotton and the 6mm creedmoor with Sierra Blitzking handloads drilled her on the spot.


----------



## geebler

11/3
2 hunters
Ar-15 w/ thermal
Fulton county cow pasture
Lucky duck rabbit distress/vocals
Lots heard
1 seen
0 killed
After a few minutes of rabbit distress we swapped to vocals and were immediately serenaded by what sounded like a fairly large pack. Called to them for about an hour and decided they weren't coming and to leave them for another night. When my partner went to pickup the caller there was a coyote that had snuck in behind us and was just sitting and watching, he said the coyote just meandered back into the woods never spooking.
Upon reviewing the satellite image of the area I realized the large pack was on the opposite side of a pond that is about 100 acres in size, so they may have actually been working their way around to us. Seems impatience costs us quite often, I may start staying on stand more than an hour (especially stands where they are talking to us) and just do fewer sets.


----------



## ddawg

11/2/2019
2 Hunters
22-250 / AR with green light
Floyd County cut hay field
Several Heard 
1 seen
1 killed
This was my first dedicated coyote hunt. I was using my new Ruger American Predator 22-250 with a SWFA SS scope.
We got some return howls, and We walked up on the field about 30 minutes after dark. We immediately spotted a Yote on the edge of the field about 150 yds out. With no time to set up a caller, my buddy squeak called and coyote came in on a string. I popped him at about 80 yds.
Pic from my phone is to large to load..


----------



## Yotedawg

11/12/19
3 hunters
6mm creeds/308 with thermal and night vision
Grady county fields
Foxpro, mfk, boss acoustics, tony tebbe vocals and distress
0 seen
0 killed

Too warm. Dead night.


----------



## Yotedawg

11/18/19
3 hunters
6mm creeds/308 with thermal and night vision
50 degrees
North Grady county fields and pastures
several heard
4 seen
1 killed

Active night. Cool and crisp. First set called a double up in a pasture. Mark knocked one down and he appeared to be doing the death flop. While we were walking out to him he got up and hobbled to the woods. All we had with us were pistols so we had no shot at him. Second set we called in a bobcat right up to the caller. Got some cool video of that. Third and forth set were blank, fifth set called in another double and this time Mark planted this young male.


----------



## Yotedawg

11/19/19
3 hunters
6 creeds/ 308 ar10 with night vision and thermal
Grady county fields and pastures and backyards
50 degrees
Foxpro, Boss Acoustics, TT, LD vocals and distress
0 heard
1 seen
1 killed

The Predator Outlaws were at it again. We ran 5 sets calling in three fox and this nice male. We had a call from a landowner getting dawg pics on his trailcam at the deer feeder back behind his house. He wanted it dealt with so we moved in and actually killed this coyote in his backyard....literally!


----------



## chase870

20 Nov 19
2 hunters
AR10 with thermal / AR15 with thermal
challenge howls pup in distress. new call
barrow county hay fields pastures and woods
50's little to no wind
several groups heard
6 seen
1 killed

First set we got some responses in the distance. second set we had them within 100 yards but could never get them to break cover. Third set was perfect yote was doing exactly what I figured he would do I pulled the trigger and click. Empty chamber yote circles buddie misses 3 times. Next set we had a different groups answer our howls, then the train came by and we could tell which pack was closest to us. we called through a front yard across a hwy across a pasture and then we lit em up. Big Alpha Male ran about 30 yards we could watch the blood pour out  as he ran. Shot another one that was busy doing the death dance and whimpering till he got it together and disappeared into the fence row


----------



## Permitchaser

I have hunted Coyotes for years and used mouth calls. Howler, rabbits, fawn, and more. Now i have a Fox Pro electronic.  First time out with my fawn deco and flippin feather i played the fawn distress and killed 2.  Man i thought this is going to be easy.  Since i haven't seen a Coyote.  Still using my bambi decoy and my flippin feather if i could get one to come in they come running when they see an easy meal.
So my question is how long do you let the call play a sound.  I primarily use fawn distress, locater, pup distress, lone female and challenge when I'm desperate
And is it helpful to use mouth calls with the electronicthey
Thanks


----------



## Yotedawg

Permitchaser said:


> I have hunted Coyotes for years and used mouth calls. Howler, rabbits, fawn, and more. Now i have a Fox Pro electronic.  First time out with my fawn deco and flippin feather i played the fawn distress and killed 2.  Man i thought this is going to be easy.  Since i haven't seen a Coyote.  Still using my bambi decoy and my flippin feather if i could get one to come in they come running when they see an easy meal.
> So my question is how long do you let the call play a sound.  I primarily use fawn distress, locater, pup distress, lone female and challenge when I'm desperate
> And is it helpful to use mouth calls with the electronicthey
> Thanks


Distress sounds I usually run for a couple of minutes. By two minutes in if nothing has responded I will usually go silent for a couple of minutes. This past week I had 2 different pair break cover during the silent period. If nothing shows most times I go into vocals. It really depends on the time of year as to what vocals I run but at some point in a set Tony Tebbe Den Raid or Boss Predator Acoustics Pup Panic are two that I will run year round. If you are day hunting, you gotta get in a dawgs head. Try using high pitch, fast cadence calls like Lucky Bird or baby rabbit to trigger them.


----------



## Yotedawg

11/21/19
3 hunters
6mm creeds/ar10 308 with nv and thermal
North Grady county fields and hayfields
50 degrees
Foxpro, Boss, MFK, Tony Tebbe, Lucky Duck vocals and distress
Multiple heard
4 seen
1 killed

The Predator Outlaws were on new dirt this night. Dawgs were vocal. We called in two different pair in two different hayfields. Killed this 32 pound male out of the first pair, second pair came through a fencerow on top of us and busted us. Running shot was missed. These cool nights has rabbit distress on fire right now.


----------



## Permitchaser

Yotedawg said:


> Distress sounds I usually run for a couple of minutes. By two minutes in if nothing has responded I will usually go silent for a couple of minutes. This past week I had 2 different pair break cover during the silent period. If nothing shows most times I go into vocals. It really depends on the time of year as to what vocals I run but at some point in a set Tony Tebbe Den Raid or Boss Predator Acoustics Pup Panic are two that I will run year round. If you are day hunting, you gotta get in a dawgs head. Try using high pitch, fast cadence calls like Lucky Bird or baby rabbit to trigger them.



Thanks Yotedawg
Today i started with rabbit, then distress pups.  Thought i heard a short howell but that was it. I know your not going to get  shot on every set.  I'm going to try another piece of land
I ran mine per your suggestions.  I know my call could be heard because the neighbor farm dogs responded. I was in a field where i killed 2 last year


----------



## Yotedawg

Permitchaser said:


> Thanks Yotedawg
> Today i started with rabbit, then distress pups.  Thought i heard a short howell but that was it. I know your not going to get  shot on every set.  I'm going to try another piece of land
> I ran mine per your suggestions.  I know my call could be heard because the neighbor farm dogs responded. I was in a field where i killed 2 last year


Keep at it. And play the wind. Day hunting is a hard gig. Much harder than night.


----------



## Yotedawg

11/26/19
3 hunters
6mm creeds/ar10 308 with nv and thermal
North Grady county fields
45 degrees
Foxpro, Boss, Lucky Duck, Tony Tebbe vocals and distress
1 heard
1 seen
1 killed

The Predator Outlaws got it done tonight taking this 36 pound male. After no response to eastern cottontail and lightning jack, I played some Tony Tebbe Den Raid and he came in hot.


----------



## Permitchaser

Whats the difference in pup distress and den raid?


----------



## Yotedawg

Permitchaser said:


> Whats the difference in pup distress and den raid?


Den Raid is a pup distress but also includes a lot of growls and barks. Very effective.


----------



## Yotedawg

11/27/19
3 hunters
6mm creeds/ar10 with thermal and v
North Grady county fields and pastures
68 degrees, foggy
Fopro, Tony Tebbe, MFK vocals and distress
0 heard
1 seen
1 killed

The Predator Outlaws braved warm temps, 90% humidity and fog to get a couple of sets in. Second set we called in this 28 pound male to some Foxpro Lucky Bird. It seemed the fast cadence and high pitch was the ticket this night. As the dawg tried to circle us to get downwind, I shot him at 212 yards with my thermal. The handloaded Sierra bullet out of the 6mm Creedmoor anchored him on the spot. Another south Georgia dawg down.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Yote, enjoy your posts, you guys are good.


----------



## Yotedawg

Thanks Buford_Dawg, we are trying to do our part and get better doing it. We have come a long way from when we started.


----------



## Permitchaser

When I put wicked lights into Amazon Lumenshots came up and it looks good, 200 yds on red with good reviews with pictures 
So?


----------



## chase870

Permitchaser said:


> When I put wicked lights into Amazon Lumenshots came up and it looks good, 200 yds on red with good reviews with pictures
> So?


Don't do it save up and go thermal you will never regret it


----------



## Yotedawg

I second going thermal if you can. If not, at least go night vision with a good IR light like the Sniper Hog Light 66LRX or Coyote Cannon. Pair that with an ATN 4K digital night vision scope and you have a lethal setup. Those 4k's are cheaper than a lot of regular scopes you would put on a deer rifle. Coyotes get used to lights very quickly.


----------



## Permitchaser

I dont hunt that much at night, i know most of you do. But late evening or early morning seems to work.  I may just get a red light that attaches to my scope.  I dont want to change scopes and have to re- calibrate it.  I just spent considerably a lot of time on different bullet weights and hand loads and scope calibrating. Finally I've got it shooting groups less than 1\2 an inch at 100 yds.


----------



## Yotedawg

12/3/19
3 hunters
6mm creeds/ar10 308 with thermal and nv
43 degrees with west wind
North Grady county fields/pastures/hayfields
Foxpro, Tony Tebbe, Boss, Lucky Duck distress and vocals
7 heard
3 seen
1 killed

The Predator Outlaws were at it again. With the Georgia bobcat and fox season open now, and seeing a lot of cats recently, we took a couple out of the game including one melon head cat that was a man. After the first two sets scoring cats we moved on to a hayfield and called in this 41 pound stud dawg that came into foxpro eastern cottontail. He didn't go down without a fight and took a shot from all three of us to put him down forever. The next set we had dawgs howling all around us. Brought a pair in with a combination of pup distress, challenge barks, and fight sounds. They came through a fence row but the moon was bright and they made us and got away without a shot.


----------



## geebler

12/3/19
2 hunters
AR's with thermal
Meriwether county fields and gas line
40 degrees
Fopro, Tony Tebbe, MFK vocals and distress
Many heard
3 seen
1 killed
1 missed
As we were setting up to hunt, the coyotes started howling on their own in several directions. We went towards where the majority of the howling was coming from and had a few responses to vocals but nothing came in. Went about a half mile away and set up again and had one come to rabbit distress within about 10 minutes and was able to kill it. another came out on a tree line about 500 yards away so my partner and I both shifted around to shoot in that direction, shortly after doing so another popped out 90 degrees to our left, we were able to get turned to shoot but the coyote had our wind and got back in the wood line before we could get a shot off. We switched back to the one along the tree line and coaxed him in with some more rabbit distress; once he finally worked his way close enough for a shot we both proceeded to miss him.


----------



## geebler

12/8/19
2 hunters
AR's with thermal
coweta and Fulton county powerlines and fields
50 degrees (clarity on the thermals was terrible though)
Fopro, Tony Tebbe, MFK, BOSS rabbit distress and vocals
0 heard
1 seen
0 killed
Our first set-up was on a powerline that had lanes cut in it for deer hunting. About 5 minutes into rabbit-in-distress we had one come tearing down one of the lanes. He came in too fast for a shot, ran one of the lanes that was mostly obscured from view all the way up to the call and I guess he smelled the call (the wind was in our favor) and tore out as fast as he came in. I threw a Hail Mary at him on his way out but it didn't connect. 
Next three sets were completely unproductive. I generally prefer the darker nights for hunting, but we have to go when we can I suppose.


----------



## Yotedawg

12/9/19
3 hunters
6mm creeds/ar10 308
65 degrees, humid, foggy
South Mitchell county fields
Foxpro, Tony Tebbe, MFK, Lucky Duck, Boss Acoustics distress and vocals
2 heard
0 seen
0 coyotes killed

Warm, humid, foggy night. Dawgs would not play. MFK Ruthless Rabbit diaphragm did call in this cat from 600 yards out. She came in on a dead run from that far out. Got some great video of it. I stopped her at 30 yards away and took her with my creed and thermal.


----------



## Permitchaser

12/11/19
Savage AR new scope red light?
Fox Pro electronic call
Baby rabbit, pup distress, challenge
0 heard
0 seen
Cold bright full moon.  I could have seen a Coyote without the light if one came in
I may go back to mouth calls


----------



## chase870

12/15/19
AR 10 AR 15 with thermal
ICO Tech call
Kitten in distress howls and pup distress locator calls
Putnam county pastures and wood lines
0 heard
0 seen 
0 killed 
little to no wind bright moon light and warm nothing zero didnt see many deer or other animals nothing seemed to be moving at all


----------



## Yotedawg

12/18/19
2 hunters
6mm creeds with thermal and nv
Grady county fields and pastures
38 degrees
Foxpro, Lucky Duck, Boss Acoustics, Tony Tebbe, MFK vocals and distress
4 heard
2 seen
1 killed

Cold night in south Georgia. First set started on fire. Two minutes in had a pair break cover out of a grown up cornfield responding to some foxpro eastern cottontail. Mark took this young female and the other retreated back into the growth. A little Boss pup panic brought the mate back out but way away from us. I tried a long shot on it but missed. Later we had a pair challenge us repeatedly on another set but they just wouldn't stick their heads out so we could see them. Instead they just challenge bark and warn barked at us over and over. Last set as we were setting up a pair came up over a terrace in a pasture in a direction we weren't expecting dawgs to be. As it was downwind of us they smelled us as I could see them throwing their heads up sniffing in my thermal. They retreated back behind the terrace and insulted us with warning barks and howls. Sometimes you're the windshield, sometimes you're the bug. We were a little of both last night.


----------



## j_seph

So we are doing a job in Johns Creek, we are also videoing all of the storm pipes. One of our crew got this a few weeks back.


----------



## j_seph

Y'all done hunted em till they are hiding up in the storm pipes


----------



## chase870

12/24/2019
1 hunter
Remington 700 leupold vxIII 30.06
Morgan county creek bottom and privet hedge
Warm and breezy
Fox pro mouse distress and cottontail distress
0 heard 
1 seen
0 killed

I decided to call some while deer hunting used the rodent call first no luck after the second rabbit call I had one come down the bottom he came in with the wind and just about got by me busted me when I raised the gun. I’ll give this one a thumbs up he ate my lunch


----------



## chase870

25Dec2019
1 hunter
Remington 700 30.06 leupold VX III
Barrow county
Cool no wind
Fox pro rodent rabbit and kitten distress coyote howls
0 heard
0 seen
0 killed 

Hunted in a area I deer hunt in old chicken house briars and swamp nothing was moving much this afternoon. Had a owl swoop down and land on my call


----------



## geebler

12/26/19
2 hunters
AR's with thermal
Douglas county powerline
50 degrees
Fopro, Tony Tebbe, MFK vocals and distress
Many heard
4 seen
1 killed
Made two stands on a main transmission powerline. Called in 4 but only one came within range. Had coyotes howling all around but most were 3/4 + miles off. forgot to take a pic


----------



## Yotedawg

12/26/19
3 hunters
6mm creedmoors and ar10 with thermal and nv
North Grady county fields and hayfields
60 degrees
Foxpro, Boss, Lucky Duck, Tony Tebbe, MFK distress and vocals
2 heard
3 seen
1 killed

The Predator Outlaws met their goal last night. Back in January we set a goal of 50 dawgs and last night we dropped number 50. It came on the last set and there was a house in the edge of the field we set up in that had a very loud party going by a bonfire outside. We called it anyway and less than a minute of eastern cottontail playing, a pair popped up over a terrace and we took this female. Mark actually took it with a 257 yard running headshot after I made a less than spectacular shot and hit her too far back. It has been a great year for us.


----------



## chase870

12/26/2019
2 hunters
AR15/AR10 both with thermal
ICEOTEC Call rabbit distress pup distress howls 
Barrow County Hardwood Ridge/Swampy River Bottoms and Pastures 
2 Groups heard
2 Seen
0 Killed

First set was on the side of a hard wood ridge looking down into a swamp bottom, I've been hearing them there. We finally got a response but the dogs were on the other side of the river. second set was in a pasture we have had luck in before. A couple of howls produced no response pup in distress caused a yote to run by my buddie and just about knock me down. I missed a sure enough running shot, rifle jammed, and spent some time on  my gun. soon as I got back in the game I looked behind me and there stood #2 I drilled it and put it in the death flop. It got up and made it to the briars never to be seen again. I don't count them unless I have a body, and I'm always amazed how far they can run after a hole is punched right through them


----------



## Yotedawg

12/30/19
3 hunters
6mm creeds/ar10 with thermal and nv
Grady county fields 
50° with w/sw wind
2 heard
0 seen
0 killed
Very dead night for the Predator Outlaws. Didn’t even hear a dawg till after 10:00pm with one set to go. Called up a pair of fox on the last set but they got a pass. Goodluck to everyone in 2020. A lot of dawgs need to hit the ground. Their numbers are increasing.


----------



## geebler

1/1/20
3 hunters
AR's with thermal
Douglas county powerline
40 degrees
Fopro, Tony Tebbe, Boss, MFK vocals
1 heard
0 seen
0 killed
Dead night in Douglas county, we thought with the coming rain it would be a good night, we were wrong. Made two stands on a powerline and had one respond across a river on someone else's land so couldn't pursue. Nothing else seen nor heard.


----------

